# New 312Bh Ac Kicking Off Generators??



## heron (May 13, 2010)

Today we decided to try out our campers AC for the first time. I started both Honda 2000's(hooked together) and kept the eco throttle off. 
When my wife kicked on the AC generators kicked up then idled down and the light came on for overloaded circuit. I shut them off, started them up again(with the AC off) and tried again. Kicked down again.
So, then I cycled the generators, this time just turned the fan on, then the AC and it finally started and cooled pretty well..not impressed with the little vents up front or in the back but I guess it's sufficient. 
I'm thinking since the compressor was brand new and now I know the dealer didn't do a PDI correctly this is seriously the first time the AC has been on so maybe it was just tight..? Any ideas...no breakers were tripped.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Even with two Honda 2000 you will want to isolate all your other loads (converter, fridge) and allow the generators to come up to temperature before you fully load them with the AC.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Even with two Honda 2000 you will want to isolate all your other loads (converter, fridge) and allow the generators to come up to temperature before you fully load them with the AC.


Okay...I had everything off..have not even fired up the frig yet...maybe a couple of lights were on but that is it..and they were up to temperature and off the eco setting. 
I hope it's just a tight compressor and it loosens up...

Can you give me any advice as far as running wires for a fantastik fan. There is a vent right in front of the kitchen sink and the fuse panel is down under the stove...
Not sure how/where to fish wires for the 12v supply...

I could just replace the wimpy fan in the bathroom with a fantastik but not sure how well it will draw the air in...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

heron said:


> Can you give me any advice as far as running wires for a fantastik fan. There is a vent right in front of the kitchen sink and the fuse panel is down under the stove...
> Not sure how/where to fish wires for the 12v supply...
> 
> I could just replace the wimpy fan in the bathroom with a fantastik but not sure how well it will draw the air in...


I replaced the fan in the bath with a MaxxAir (very much like the Fantastic Fan and the wiring is fine and it draws plenty of air.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Can you give me any advice as far as running wires for a fantastik fan. There is a vent right in front of the kitchen sink and the fuse panel is down under the stove...
> Not sure how/where to fish wires for the 12v supply...
> 
> I could just replace the wimpy fan in the bathroom with a fantastik but not sure how well it will draw the air in...


I replaced the fan in the bath with a MaxxAir (very much like the Fantastic Fan and the wiring is fine and it draws plenty of air.
[/quote]

There is a fan there already but it looks like it won't do much. Will the Maxxair in the bathroom pull air in from all the windows in the trailer if we keep the bathroom door open?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

heron said:


> Can you give me any advice as far as running wires for a fantastik fan. There is a vent right in front of the kitchen sink and the fuse panel is down under the stove...
> Not sure how/where to fish wires for the 12v supply...
> 
> I could just replace the wimpy fan in the bathroom with a fantastik but not sure how well it will draw the air in...


I replaced the fan in the bath with a MaxxAir (very much like the Fantastic Fan and the wiring is fine and it draws plenty of air.
[/quote]

There is a fan there already but it looks like it won't do much. Will the Maxxair in the bathroom pull air in from all the windows in the trailer if we keep the bathroom door open?
[/quote]

Yes, it will draw plenty of air from any open window. Just need to make sure it is turned off when you flush or it will also draw air from the black tank when the valve it open!!!!!


----------

